# Passover/Pesah



## Nunty

חג כשר ושמח to all the Jewish forer@s who will be celebrating Passover this week! Whether you celebrate with a big, communal seder, or an intimate one with just family and friends, have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## la reine victoria

Enjoy!  

LRV


----------



## alexacohen

Thank you from a Sefarad lonely Jew
Alexa


----------



## Flaminius

Happy Passover ! פסח‏ שמח‏​

 *This year April the Second is the first full moon after vernal equinox
!!*




*Happiness and blessings

for those who celebrate


Pesach


all round the world.  *​


----------



## ireney

Oh dear! I always get confused with all the different Passovers! 

My best wishes and blessings to all


----------



## EmilyD

I shared about my joy of WordReference at a Seder tonight.  Thank you all for making the world smaller in a healthy sense! 

Nomi


----------



## cheshire

ireney, what other passovers are there?


----------



## ireney

Easter IS the passover, and we call ours for example Pascha so let us say, the Christian passovers which are celebrated (usually) in different days


----------



## Sparrow22

Nun-Translator said:


> חג כשר ושמח to all the Jewish forer@s who will be celebrating Passover this week! Whether you celebrate with a big, communal seder, or an intimate one with just family and friends, have a wonderful holiday!


 

Thanks for opening this thread Nun Translator !!!!

and *JAG SAMEAJ* (I can`t write it in Hebrew characters).

From Buenos Aires to all the forer@s in the world.


----------

